# Having a hard time trying to draw digitally.



## grubsky (Apr 28, 2018)

I’m learning to draw, and I really want to do it digitally, because I find it more convenient. Problem is, I’m struggling to have the same control I have over traditional drawing, in terms of ease of making lines the way I want them. I don’t know if it is a problem with the equipment I use(i use a Gaomon PD150, which tends to place my lines slightly off of my pen, I’m not sure whether that’s the problem or not) or if it just comes with time and practice drawing digitally. I’d appreciate some advice, if you can give any.)


----------



## Antonov (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi, same same. I struggle with my new drawing tablet.

One of the reason I feel is that I cannot find the same "feeling" because the active pen (with battery inside) is far to big (like all other brands, Wacom Huion...). I did not measure it but it is probably 12mm+ in diameter. This gives a very uncomfortable feeling.

Any idea if we can purcahse a thinner compatible digital pen ? I asked this morning XP Pen if they had any to sell, or even if they could name any alternative, but it was a no. They might consider... in the future.

So, would anybody here would know how it can be found an alternative to these wide pens ?

Thank you


----------

